
Nasa's Juno probe captures dramatic first close-up images of Jupiter - nafizh
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/may/25/nasas-juno-probe-captures-dramatic-first-close-up-images-of-jupiter
======
ge96
Wow 32,000 miles away from it... I was wondering why those three things
protruding from it[spacecraft] were not symmetrical ie. one doesn't match the
other two.

So, is there an advanced hidden civilization underneath that gas and pressure?
haha

edit: I wonder why they mention the price of the probe on there.

Despite this dramatic, noteworthy cause for human knowledge, the cost of $1
Billion as opposed to trillions... I don't know... it's mas o menos you
know... why do it, what is out there... shouldn't we focus on problems here...
why don't I go to a soup kitchen and volunteer...

edit: does it have a solid core? I wonder... can the pressure make the atoms
become something else and become solid... that is an interesting task... have
a probe wait for a gamma burst to punch through Jupiter and see if it's gas or
solid on the middle ha.

~~~
nafizh
1 billion dollar is nothing compared to the waste and tax breaks the rich get
in US.

~~~
ge96
BEWARE: Rant/rambling/not relevant just flapping my mouth

Ahh well I find myself at least, to be hypocrytical you know. Being a poor
person now,one can say "How can you spend your money on a $350,000.00
Lamborghini" but maybe if I had that money, shit why not. I made the money,
should I feel ashamed that I tried hard in life and succeeded?

But I understand too, pain is universal but is it my fault people came to be
in other continents that I had no control over.

So I'll keep washing my plates and enjoying living in the US. While
complaining about how poor I am and wish to escape, I was an idiot with money
so it's my own fault.

It's like this one person I sometimes watch on YouTube that pretty much just
shows off this person's possessions haha and "privileged life" granted this
person succeeded in life to get there. It's like "Why do I watch this?"

That same money could have been donated/educated to the poor in some
country... oh well.

I could cease to be and the world would go on without me. Just how life is
kind of funny. You could strive to be some crazy helpful scientists and die
randomly for whatever reason. Or sit on your ass and live your full potential
life.

Sorry useless text.

A single-sentence response, results in an MLA-format essay from me hahaha...

